# Cool huh ?



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 8, 2002)

Kinda Sweet...

And Coming Along nicely..

NeYo


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 8, 2002)

other than the quite obvious answer (a screenshot) --- what is this ?
(or a better question is qhat is it a screenshot of ?)


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 8, 2002)

i can't see it...


----------



## vanguard (Jan 8, 2002)

I can't see it either.


----------



## xegan (Jan 8, 2002)

i see two things

a finder?/red IE logo/something

and the build on the machine is Win5.1 running
on a 900mkz Athlon...

and then there's a little spring thingy...


always loved these games as a kid . . .


----------



## Snyper M (Jan 9, 2002)

ok so aside from the aqua skin, where's the preemptive multitasking? the protected memory? the symmetric multiprocessing? te unix core?

I may look like OSX but  i wouldn't kid myself into thinking it really is.  There's more to it than just the pretty face.  but hey I guess it's cool that you've managed to make XP looks presentable    Not to kindle a flame war or anything...


----------



## Dradts (Jan 9, 2002)

If its really Windows XP wit a nice aqua interface, how come there is iTunes running on it? Is it just a background picture in XP, also wit the dock on it


----------



## barenakedAvenger (Jan 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dradts _
> *If its really Windows XP wit a nice aqua interface, how come there is iTunes running on it? Is it just a background picture in XP, also wit the dock on it *



The iTunes thing is probably a skin for Media Player, etc.
The dock is a 3rd party app I think...

Over all it looks good


----------



## themacko (Jan 9, 2002)

One word:  Photoshop.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *One word:  Photoshop. *



LMAO! 
Fair Play Though! 

But 4 real.. Some of ya Comments made me laugh...! 
But i can truly say, thats my system... and no my Great Art Skills...
I Could Go thru the Heaps of Apps, Skins, and various Hack's and Mods that have created this quite unique XP Desktop! ...
But 4 Real... Doesn't it make XP, in U're eyes, more appealing!? 
hehe...

i appreciate it isn't running on UNIX Core... or all that other Stuff u mentioned... but we Don't need a ANOTHER Mac/PC Debate... Do We!? 

After All... ...NO... I Won't Argue... I Didn't Create this Thread 2 Argue! 

...i have to admit, Aqua Interface Looks far nicer than Bog Standard Luna... However... There's SOOOOOO Many Skins for Luna Available, amongst 3rd party Apps which allow more diversty... ie.. the abilty 2 move the min, max and Close Commands ( this can not be achieved, with a native XP Skin (msstyles))

iTunes is A Skin, It's Pretty Good Though... and Is Part of a Pack of 3 Skins... here Comes another Desktop Pic Inna mo... 

If Any1 is interested in what makes my desktop look how it does... holla and i will reveal! 

NeYo


----------



## rfraley (Jan 9, 2002)

Usually, they don't work that well.  Poor NeYo, I really think he wants a new iMac but just doesn't have the money.  So he looks for these (underground) hacks which makes Swiss Cheese, I mean XP, look more like OS X.

Oh well, this will serve him well when he finally makes the transition to a new iMac running OS X.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rfraley _
> *Usually, they don't work that well.  Poor NeYo, I really think he wants a new iMac but just doesn't have the money.  So he looks for these (underground) hacks which makes Swiss Cheese, I mean XP, look more like OS X.
> 
> Oh well, this will serve him well when he finally makes the transition to a new iMac running OS X. *



Do u NOT think Mine Works So well then?! 
Are we talking in terms of productivity, rather than just Eye Candy?! 

As For ya Other Comments, U Can tell, huh?! 
I Deffo Wanna Get a Mac... i am VERY Curious... and they do look Good (obv's!)! I guess thats the reason i am on this Board... i am not an average windows User, who just Ses "Mac Sux" LOL! 

I thought... I'd Drop Another ScreenShot or 2 Down... Just Show a few more things....
U guys are right though...
The Dock is a 3rd party Application! 
As For that App... No 1 kinda knew about.. it's an FTP Client... i guess i added it, 2 show how the Skinning etc, effects a "normal" Program, which would otherwise be "luna-fied"! hehe! 

Anyways... I'll lace a Pic Or 2...
Oh... And I'd love 2 know what Some1's IE ToolBar Actually looks like...! 

Cheers Guys...

NeYo


----------



## ManicDVLN (Jan 9, 2002)

You used thembar for IE
Desktop X for Dock
Iconpackager for the icons
Windows FX for the shadows
mac taskbar by the aqua-soft group Or the star docks taskbar skinner
Windowblinds for the skin, which i must say that one is very old, there are better ones with styleXP like Lquidus.
The Itune is a windows media player skin
MSN is using the MSN addon skinner by a third party
Aquafinder is also by Aqua-soft team
Background is a .BMP Quantum wallpaper

Now be quiet, no one is impressed, and you didnt hack shit, so dont take the credit, fool.

Windows XP normal FIsher price blue skin is my more pleasing to the eye with the nature background.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 9, 2002)

LMAO! 
U Dumb Ass... WTF is U're Problem!? 

OK... If u wanna be Such a Wise Guy...
Here We Go...
WinMac For the Finder bar
AquaDock For the Dock
WebBlinds For the IE Skinning
AquaFinder 
There is No Proper Way of Skinning Messenger! LOL! ...3rd PArty... Yes Dude, Whatever...! i think U're'll Find the Answer Lies Within "Res Hack" <--Ooh Is that Resource HACKER?! Sorry Dude! 
Besides that.. the background is just a background and is NOT important! lol
icons... Ummm... 


Have u even Heard of Shell32.dll ?! 
OK then... Hack that... i think U're'll find, u're'll have 2 use Resource Hacker.. Edit All the icons u wish 2 modify... then Save it as a Different File Name, Boot into Command Prompt, manually replace the DLL ... And Boot into Windows! ... Durr...! lol... How Else Do u change Default Folder Views and Such? 
Hmmm... What Else! ? ... Errr... 

Have U ever Realised that the AquaDock Software takes the icon, Found @ the Begining of the application Window, and therefore, looks Really CRAP!? ... No AntiAliasing or anything is applied 2 what often are poor icons anyhow!? ...
Well... Modify... the IE Icon... Hmmm... What DLL Hold's the Key?! ... Err... Would that Mean i would Use Resource Hacker, AGAIN!? OMG... What a Surprise... the DLL, is MSHTML, in the System32 Folder! 
Right ... WHAT NEXT!? 
the Start Button, the Button has Been HACKED?! Oops... Did i say that!? ...Explorer.exe! <-- Of Course u knew that.. EVEN U, Yes u can guess that one! 
... Ok ... Bitmap 143 Controls the Logo that Appears in Dumb Ass TellyTubby Land Luna... 
And the string text is found in .... "String Table" / 37 / 1033
and "String table" / 38 / 1033

Once Modified, Explorer.exe will need 2 be Killed From the Processes, Saved and Reloaded... 
Note that in all cases of HACKS... Windows File Protection is Enabled... and also, the exact same protected files need 2 be deleted from the dllCache Folder...

Now Dude... i think i have proved my point, and could Keep Going On... But Whats the Point, when u seem 2 think u know everything!?

Happy Hacking...

NeYo

oh... And Enjoy Luna...Lemmie Guess.. is it that Kickass Blue, with that Awesome Green "Eye" ?! LMAO


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 9, 2002)

oh! LMAO ... everytime i read U're Lame Xcuse's; trying 2 Sound like u know what U're On about... i find something new, 2 laugh @! 
Why The Hell is Lquidus (msstyles) Any Betta ?
Hmm... The min, max and close Gymph's CANNOT BE Moved in any any native MS Skin...
So 4 Starter's that'd ruin the theme... Don't u think!? 
Also... Hmmm... When Skinning, what Cover's more areas!? 
BTW... Just 2 Let u know... (oh, Sowwy Dude... ALMIGHTY ONE)
Disciple Released his new Msstyles Skin, AquaXP.... which is Betta!
But hey... No Comparison 2 U're Awesome Luna blue!?
LMAO... Dude.. B4 u "Tried" 2 Flame me... i respected tha fact u stood up 4 yaself... and i kinda wondered why a lot or peeps were P*ssed @ U ... Now It's Clearly obvious! ...

NeYo

Oh... And if u knew Aqua-Soft... U''d know that it isn't Windows Media Player... and How Could i be using Desktop X?!
The Dock Appears Fully Dynamic, unlike Static pre-rendered icons, produced 2 emulate the Dock... those Dock Icons Can merely be used as Shortcuts or Popup Menu's!


----------



## ManicDVLN (Jan 9, 2002)

I don't think i know everything, I just don't care... you wasted your time with that reply.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 9, 2002)

Don't Care? 
Why Were u So Eager to try Steal Some1's Thunder... Personally Dude... Any1 who reads thru this thread, will think U're even more of prat... and that u were made 2 look stupid by U're attempts @ Flaming me... Sorry i Made u look an idiot... but i imagine, many other's have Before me!? 

NeYo


----------



## ManicDVLN (Jan 9, 2002)

I still don't care


----------



## Dinkmeister (Jan 9, 2002)

Heh... Neyo's posts always contain plenty of random caps and other annoyances. 

The posts are always unreadable and they burn my eyes :-(


----------



## RacerX (Jan 9, 2002)

Hey NeYo,

Nice shots! I like what you've done with the place. Sorry the village idiot stopped by to show just how antisocial a person can get. He is working on being the first person to offend every member of this forum (and he is an equal opportunity offender).


----------



## barenakedAvenger (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *Don't Care?
> Why Were u So Eager to try Steal Some1's Thunder... Personally Dude... Any1 who reads thru this thread, will think U're even more of prat... and that u were made 2 look stupid by U're attempts @ Flaming me... Sorry i Made u look an idiot... but i imagine, many other's have Before me!?
> 
> NeYo *



JeffK? Is that you?


----------



## ulrik (Jan 10, 2002)

LOL!!!

Hah, another fan of somethingawful.com 

PS: RacerX, I like that. Why don't we all just refer to Manic as "village idiot" from now on...

Oh, and since I see the reply from Manic, or Mr. VI comming, I just have on thing to say: be quiet, you waste our time with your reply


----------



## sithious (Jan 10, 2002)

interesting stuff, neyo, and please don't feed the troll a/k/a the village idiot ...


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jan 10, 2002)

We've got one PC guy going well out of his way to make his WindowsXP system look as close to a Mac running OS X as possible. 

We've got another one who's rantings are so ridiculous, I had to block all his messages from showing up in my viewings.

Anyone else tired of maniacdvln should do the same. Life is so much better when you don't have to see, hear or read the troll.


----------



## FrgMstr (Jan 11, 2002)

Snyper M

Windows NT had protected memory and symmetric multiprocessing Years ago let alone WinXP.


----------



## swizcore (Jan 11, 2002)

I for one love reading NeYos posts, his typing style has real character (no pun intended ) and makes for a very energized read. I know when I had to work at a place for a while that used PC's I was always trying to get that nasty box to look like a Mac, but I really had one at home  Keep the faith NeYo, it'll come ...


----------



## edX (Jan 11, 2002)

[quote}and he is an equal opportunity offender[/quote]

i think even he will agree with that 

neyo, i'm among those who still don't get it, but that's ok. if it makes you and/or anybody else happy, then go for it!!!

i just hope you get that mac soon ( and you don't spend all your time making it look like xp )

it is wild looking. guess i would be more impresed if you had omniweb or icab on there instead of internet exploiter (unless you really respelled it like i just did)


----------



## ulrik (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FrgMstr _
> *Snyper M
> 
> Windows NT had protected memory and symmetric multiprocessing Years ago let alone WinXP. *



Considering the fact that the Mac used to be more of a workstation system than a server system, we are catching up nicely, don't we? 

Seriously, mentioned technologies - a standard on other platforms since some years - had to be implemented. But I would have never dreamed that they actually use a BSD-core to achieve it...supasweeeet


----------



## ksv (Jan 11, 2002)

ManicDVNL, please read through your posts before posting them.


----------



## benpoole (Jan 11, 2002)

ksv, please stop feeding the fire that is ManicDVLN


----------



## ksv (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by benpoole _
> *ksv, please stop feeding the fire that is ManicDVLN  *



I'm really sorry, but I get an unusual feeling of anger when I read posts written by the-person-you-know. I don't think I fit together with people with unusally low social intelligence.


----------



## ksv (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ManicDVLN _
> *Speaking of low intelligence, it's spelled angre, not anger... *



Then I think you speak an other language than me. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ManicDVLN (Jan 11, 2002)

What the hell you talking about??


----------



## ksv (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ManicDVLN _
> *What the hell you talking about?? *



OH, now you've DELETED your post where you said that "anger" is spelled "angre"... oh my god, you're an idiot. Are you here just to make me/other mac users mad or something? I'm sick of you.

BTW, an american(?) should know english better than a norwegian 13-ager.


----------



## ManicDVLN (Jan 11, 2002)

You're right, but fortunetly I am not an american


----------



## FrgMstr (Jan 11, 2002)

Ulrik

Yeap have to agree, implementation through a nice BSD core is pretty nifty


----------



## boi (Jan 12, 2002)

NeYo~

very slick! it keeps getting better and better. pretty soon you'll have to make a tutorial for XP'ers who are jealous of the aqua interface. keep it up!

Oo boi o.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 12, 2002)

Neyo you should put a web site together! My friend just got a dell laptop (i know, i know, but thats a whole other thread), and is interested in how to  do that! It is pretty spiff for windoze, hope you get a Mac soon !!


----------



## ksv (Jan 12, 2002)

Yeah. NeYo , that's a good work. One of my friends has XP, and he wants it to look like Mac OS X 
It'd be soo great if you coult put up, just a little, site


----------

